# Flavors of Medical Marijuana



## 4thstreet (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you know which are the preferred flavor of Marijuana. Here is the list:

1. Kushberry
2. Tahoe OG
3. MK Ultra
4. Bubblegum Kush
5. Pre 98 Bubba Kush

To know more, I found one interesting article on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

I love the taste of all Dank.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 20, 2016)

None of the Above.....Like Brewsters Millions!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2016)

LOL--now we are calling strains "flavors"?


----------



## thacheese (Jul 22, 2016)

yup, or just terps (esp in reference to oil).

Lately i've been all about concentrates heavy on the limonene.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

The medicine for me is different. 50/50's work. Anything. Even stail. Just need a little of the full set of cannabinoids. Thought in the start I was going to need to use the strains marked medical. Haven't tried sativa dom. Should get the same from the others I have tried.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jul 19, 2022)

Marijuana strains offer variety and novelty to medical cannabis users. Strains come in different flavors, aromas, and levels of potency. From a botanical standpoint, marijuana strains are the ancestors of specific cannabis plants. The lineage of a marijuana strain lends insight into the strain’s unique effects and benefits.The best way to discover which strain works for you is to experiment with Sativas, indicas, and hybrids with different CBD:THC ratios and terpenes.


----------

